# Battery life for Stereo on Highsider



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I plan on adding a small stereo setup to my highsider and I have no means of charging a battery with my outboard. My main question is how long would a small to medium sized battery last running this for a few hours a trip last. Of course I would be removing for recharge when I get home but just do not want to go through the hassle of installing everything if it will not run it for a period of atleast 2 hours or so. Thx


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check the fuse rating of the stereo's power supply.
That would be the absolute maximum draw in amp/hours.
From that you can figure how long you can power the stereo from your battery's amp/hour rating.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Small as in a head unit and 2 speakers? I remember back in the day we used to have ghetto setups (head unit with a few speakers hooked to a car battery sitting on the floor). On a charge I seem to remember them lasting all day no problem.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah nothing too crazy, just a simple head unit with 2 speakers should be sufficient. I'm trying to stuff it all into the center box so the battery would not be a large one. I wonder if I could get away with using a small pwc/motorcycle battery. That would be ideal if possible...


----------

